# انواع التاكل و اشكاله forms of corrosion



## eyadamk (16 مارس 2006)

مرفقا تقرير جيد فيه معلومات مفيدة مختصرة عن انواع التاكل مدعم بالصور ..... ارجو الفائدة.....


----------



## Ashraf A M Kawari (16 مارس 2006)

مشكور طال عمرك


----------



## بنت فلسطين (16 مارس 2006)

مشكور اخي على ها الموضوع 
اجى بوقته الصح بالنسبة الي 
الدكتور طلب منا واجب نفس الموضوع اللي انتا كتبته 
جزاك الله عنا كل الخير وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## amuhanna (16 مارس 2006)

جزيت خيرا
اخوك
ابو عبد الله
غزة- فلسطين


----------



## قتيبة (19 مارس 2006)

شكراٌ يا سيدeyadamk على هذاالتقرير وأرجو الله التوفيق لنا ولكم


----------



## عبدالعزيز الحربي (28 مارس 2006)

شكرا شكرا شكرا 
على هذه المعلومات


----------



## ENGR.FAISAL (6 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماجد ريان (23 يونيو 2006)

الف شكر 
على التقرير


----------



## م ب (22 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا يا أخ إياد


----------



## islamiccastel (7 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ماجد ريان (15 سبتمبر 2007)

تقرير جميل فعلا 
شكرا


----------



## محمود بن حسين (27 يناير 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً لك الموضوع جميل جداً:63: :1: :5: :15: :69:


----------



## hero4love (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## خالدشغل (27 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Eng.Mu3th (14 يناير 2010)

الف شكر

,,,,,,,,


----------



## اكسيره العشق الابد (15 يناير 2010)

الله يسعدك ويرزقك من حيث لاتحتسب


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (26 يناير 2010)

تسلم يداك000000مع التقدير0


----------



## أحمد كي (25 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## اكرم4 (23 فبراير 2011)

Thank you for all


----------



## لاجل الوعد (28 مارس 2012)

يعطيك العافية ع هالمجهود الرائع


----------



## farouq dabag (29 مارس 2012)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع بس اذا امكن ممعلومات عن تأكل كاثودي مع شكر


----------



## Abu Laith (29 مارس 2012)

طال عمرك


----------



## hussain alwan (11 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزبز


----------



## shicofares (13 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ضياء كمال (29 يناير 2013)

لدي أمر أمل منكم الافادة فيه 

هل يمكن غسيل راديتير مولد كهرباء ودورة التبريد الخاصه بالمولد بواسطه خلط الماء مع هيدروكلوريد أسيد تركيزه 5% مع العلم بأن المحلول يحتوي على منظف و مانع تأكل السؤال هل سيسبب أي مشاكل لدورة التبريد مع العلم بأن الغرض من ذلك هو إزالة التكلسات من داخل الراديتير ودورة التبريد لرفع كفائة نظام التبريد الخاص بالمولد المنتج الخاص بالتنظيم ذو قاعدةمائية و يستخدم فى العادة كمنظف ومزيل تكلسات فى المبادلات الحرارية وحسب msds لا يوجد أي تأثير على المعادن كذلك به مانع تأكل .... سيتم تدوير المحلول مع ماء التبريد لمده ساعه ثم غسله بالماء أكثر من مره أمل الافاد


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (29 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم
اخي ضياء انضح باستخدام حامض الستريك بتركيز 5 % مع مانع التآكل لانه اقل ضرر على الروديتر
وبتوفيق الله


----------

